# Algorithmus mit Gedächtnis - übung



## valuerock (29. Jun 2011)

ich brauche hilfen :S bitte


----------



## valuerock (29. Jun 2011)

ich brauche hilfen :S bitte

Imageshack - ubung.jpg


----------



## Marcinek (29. Jun 2011)

Hi 

wo liegt das problem.

Vernachlässigen wir, dass du nicht mal gegoogelt hast.

Wieviel € möchtest du für die Lösung bezahlen?

Gruß,


----------



## Landei (29. Jun 2011)

Da die geforderte Schnittstelle zeichenweise arbeitet, reicht die Methode allein nicht aus. Du brauchst also Member-Variablen als "Gedächtnis", und zwar am einfachsten drei Stück: Den aktuellen Schlüssel, die Anzahl codierter Buchstaben und ob als letztes ein # kam. Ungefähr so:


```
class Encryption {
   public char currentKey = 'a'; //Buchstabe mit dem verschlüsselt wird
   public int letterCount = 0; //Zähler
   public boolean newKey = false; //wird true wenn letzes Zeichen # war

   public char chiffre(char in) {
       if (in == '#') {
           //was passiert hier?  
       } else if (newKey) { //letztes Zeichen war #
           //was passiert hier?  
       } else {
           //was passiert hier?  
       }
   }
}
```

Das sollte jetzt aber als Einstieg reichen...


----------

